# Golf Course what would you most care?



## alitheia (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello Golfers, 

I'm currently working on making golf course recommendation site for my master project 
I was wondering what compenent should be include in the mining component? meaning what would you most consider to choose golf course? Nearby? Fee? 

I was thinking not only location but also include wind speed, weather condition, difficulty and etc.

I would appreciate any comment and suggestions 

Thanks you very much.
Oh, you can check my site. mis510proj This is not functional yet but you will see which component we consider for course recommendation algorithm 

Thank you,

Ku


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Since I usually shoot the same score(s) regardless of a course's qualities, and/or amenities, I would choose green fees as my #1 major deciding factor. Next up would be on course food, and beverage prices. My third choice would be the quality of the course's putting surfaces. 

Weather is not a factor for me. It's either good enough to play in, or it's not. I have played in some really crappy weather over the years and just (tried) adjusted to the conditions. 

Location is not a big deal for me. I suppose it should be with the price of gas being what it is.


----------



## alitheia (Apr 21, 2011)

FrogsHair said:


> Since I usually shoot the same score(s) regardless of a course's qualities, and/or amenities, I would choose green fees as my #1 major deciding factor. Next up would be on course food, and beverage prices. My third choice would be the quality of the course's putting surfaces.
> 
> Weather is not a factor for me. It's either good enough to play in, or it's not. I have played in some really crappy weather over the years and just (tried) adjusted to the conditions.
> 
> Location is not a big deal for me. I suppose it should be with the price of gas being what it is.


Thank you,
I've never thought about course food and beverage prices  Good one. 
I was thinking about course's grass as well but I can get only grass type not quality. 

Thank you for your sharing.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

For me its the quality of the greens, then the fairways, then the bunkers. You can have the rough as rough as you want - I shouldn't be there anyway.

What I don't like is grainy greens. For example, why should a ball run up a hill?

And when I'm finished a round, somewhere comfy to sit with a beer, to watch other finishing their round.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

using Big Hobbits suggetion, also the serenity and beauty of the course.:thumbsup:


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Golf Courses*

For me it's the condition of the golf course. I don't mind paying a little bit extra to play a better golf course, in fact I'll always do that. Price is important no question, but playing a golf course well maintained with nicely cut fairways and greens is more important to me.

All the best with your site.

Cheers


----------



## phil brown (Mar 29, 2011)

I think the definition of fairways to rough and fringe grass should be clearly visible. Only seems a small gripe but some local courses i have played, you seem to hit a good drive then when you reach it to play second shot, you find it has drifted into the rough or semi. Also agree with the post about a nice quiet environment to finish the round. Not much of a drinker myself but i think it all adds to the social side of the game, after all it is not just about winning but sharing your experiences.


----------



## alitheia (Apr 21, 2011)

*Thank you for sharing *

Thank you all the comments


----------



## indiginit (Jun 13, 2007)

fees are always a concern, and i think you could include travel costs in that consideration

i like a course that has holes that both vary in length and are relatively isolated from each other, largely separated either by design, space or trees

the 'down and back' courses can get old fast because they have so many similar shots that arise and they can be quite dangerous.


----------

